# Student Application Visa



## Sliman (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello everyone ! 



I am applying for a student applicant visa, and I am planning to do a Master's degree in engineering that is FULLY taught in English. 

According to documents required list, it says that i should show Proof of German language skills or confirmed language course registration in Germany.

I was wondering if i still need to show proof of German language skills even if i am gonna pursue degree that is fully taught in English ? 
The university i am applying for only require English language certificate.

Help would be much appreciated !! 

Sliman


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes, you do. They probably want to see that you are prepared to integrate. You will definitely need it for day to day living in Germany anyway and it will also improve your job chances considerably.


----------

